# Off-Topic Sticky Roll-Up Thread **Check this thread BEFORE posting**



## M_T_M (Dec 7, 2012)

Please Note:

Besides this and the "Say HI"  thread, there will be absolutely no stickies created in the Off-Topic forum.

This thread will list and link to all threads worthy of being "stickied", they will be the only two stickies in the forum (bar one) so please don't ask.

Please PM one of the FSMs with  your suggestions for new threads [with the thread link please] to be added to this list below and a moderator will attend to this as and when necessary.​===========================================================================================================================================================

**A Friendly Reminder From The Mods Regarding Newcomers and Threads in OT*

** Consolidated YouTube Thread

* Collection of 'Popular 'n' hot' Threads in off-topic!

* Removal Of The Thanks Function From OT.....

*The Off-topic Referral Thread*

**Desktops and Laptops Thread**[ALL COMPUTER RELATED QUESTIONS AND DISCUSSIONS HERE*

**Three word story*

**Off-Topic Images Thread*

** The Happy Birthday Thread*

**MOD all-stars! Awesome closings/warnings/bannings/rants...*

**ORDER Social Group... For us with ORD (Obsessive-ROM Updating Disorder)*

**The Sports Thread*

** Off-topic gaming thread*

** Post a Joke Folks*


----------

